# En todas partes cuecen habas



## manelix

¿Alquien me lo traduce al Inglés US? ¿Es igual en inglés US que GB?
Gracias


----------



## DuFresne

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=31916


----------



## LOUSLOUS

It's the same in the whole world over


----------



## manelix

LOUSLOUS said:
			
		

> It's the same in the whole world over


 
Pués que soso!!!...

Gracias


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Los refranes son muy típicos en España pero no tanto en el resto del mundo salvo los proverbios chinos jejeje


----------



## jeterinmicipen

En inglés como se diría ?


----------



## Masood

¿Es frase hecha o algo literal?


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Es una frase echa, y significa. QUe en todos sitios, hay trapos sucios, es decir pasan csas, en todos hogares hay problemas etcc....


----------



## aztlaniano

jeterinmicipen said:


> Es una frase *h*echa, y significa que en todos sitios hay trapos sucios, es decir pasan cosas, en todos hogares hay problemas etc


We all have our cross to bear.
Shit happens.


----------



## Kindred

Hi,
I have looked up the meaning of "en todas partes cuecen habas" and I have found it to be "we all have something to hide", (sorry aztlaniano!)


----------



## Masood

Kindred said:


> Hi,
> I have looked up the meaning of "en todas partes cuecen habas" and I have found it to be "we all have something to hide", (sorry aztlaniano!)


Acabo de encontrarlo en mi diccionario y según parece significa _it's the same the whole world over._


----------



## aztlaniano

Kindred said:


> Hi,
> I have looked up the meaning of "en todas partes cuecen habas" and I have found it to be "we all have something to hide", (sorry aztlaniano!)


je je
La verdad es que no se me ocurría nada, pero quería mantener vivo el hilo.
Gracias a ti y a Masood por el esfuerzo.
Por cierto ¿dónde lo encontrasteis?


----------



## Kindred

Yo lo encontré en el blog de un escritor. Al parecer lo de "cocer habas" era otra forma de decir "tostar judías" y hace referencia al antisemitismo. O sea, que era algo _malo_ que se hacía _en secreto_.
Saludos!


----------



## Masood

aztlaniano said:


> ¿dónde lo encontrasteis?


Mine was from a big, fat 2 kg Collins bilingual dictionary.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

*We all have our cross to bear*.
Gracias a todos*.* Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## EISION59

Hi. 
I´d like to know how to express the say "En todas partes cuecen habas" in English. I suppose there's a similar expression for that idea but I don't know where to search fot it.....


----------



## Hella

Encontré esto por si te ayuda:

*it's the same everywhere you go*

Fuente: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_to_english/psychology/2743489-en_todas_partes_cuecen_habas.html


----------



## Hella

aztlaniano said:


> Welcome, EISION59!
> Mira aquí:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1331154&highlight=habas


 
En mi humilde opinión, no estoy muy de acuerdo con algunas opciones que se ofrecen en ese hilo. No me parece que "en todas partes cuecen habas" y "cada uno lleva su cruz" signifiquen lo mismo.


----------



## sound shift

El "Collins Spanish Dictionary" propone "It's the same the world over". Coincide con lo que escribió Hella en el mensaje #12. "It's the same the world over" no es "independiente". En sí no tiene significado ninguno.  En cambio, si sabemos ya a qué se refiere el "it", la oración sí puede tener sentido. Es decir que si "En todas partes cuecen habas", sin más, sí tiene sentido, dicha expresión no corresponde a "It's the same the world over", a mi juicio.


----------



## EISION59

"It's the same the world over" sounds to have the same ultimate meaning in both languages.

Thanks for help me in my WR-baptism!

EISION59


----------



## Sallyb36

We all have skeletons in the cupboard


----------



## SydLexia

In the words of the inimitable George formby:

".....
A honeymooning pair 
went to see what it's like there.
But it's no different anywhere.
You can't fool me!"

syd


----------



## DWO

Sallyb36 said:


> We all have skeletons in the cupboard


 

Para mí, es la traducción que más se ajusta.


----------



## CHUGE

Kindred said:


> Hi,
> I have looked up the meaning of "en todas partes cuecen habas" and I have found it to be "we all have something to hide", (sorry aztlaniano!)


 

Totalmente de acuerdo, creo que es la traducción más adecuada


----------



## Sallyb36

We all have skeletons in the cupboard is a colloquial way of saying we all have something to hide!


----------



## aztlaniano

Sallyb36 said:


> We all have skeletons in the cupboard is a colloquial way of saying we all have something to hide!


Quite true. 
By the way, in American English it would be:

_skeletons in the closet_.


----------



## EISION59

thanks, Sallyb36


----------



## Sallyb36

de nada


----------



## Lamemoor

Masood said:


> Acabo de encontrarlo en mi diccionario y según parece significa _it's the same the whole world over._


 

Hola, estoy de acuerdo con Hella y Massod:

En todas partes cuecen habas (yo lo conocía como SE cuecen habas):
http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/2007/05/08/en-todas-partes-cuecen-habas/

"Pues bien, dicho todo esto, la expresión de hoy significa que si nos pasa algo malo o vemos alguna injusticia, no pensemos que sólo nos pasa a nosotros, sino que en cualquier lugar puede suceder lo mismo.
Ejemplo 1: Ayer sorprendieron a un par de alcaldes del Partido Popular robando dinero de las arcas municipales y hoy se ha descubierto que otros 2 alcaldes del Partido Socialista habían hecho lo mismo en sus ayuntamientos. Así es que… en todas partes cuecen habas. 
Ejemplo 2:
-Yo me fui de mi antigua empresa porque los compañeros eran unos aprovechados y no hacían más que mirar por su trabajo y en la nueva me parece que son peor todavía.
-¿Qué te creías? En todas partes cuecen habas
Pues nada, ya que en todas partes cuecen habas, para que las podáis disfrutar un poquito más… cocedlas con jamón y veréis qué ricas!"

Saludos,
L.


----------



## Metzaka

En todas partes se cuecen habas, quiere decir que en todas partes suceden cosas malas. *No son necesariamente secretos*. Algo así cómo 'Sucede hasta en las mejores familias', sólo que se está refiriendo a cualquier entidad (llamese organización, agencia, grupo social, país, etc..).

Si te refieres a secretos, entonces la opción ofrecida por Sally es excelente, más creo que las frases son un tanto distintas.

Espero recibas más opciones.

Saludos


----------



## Metzaka

Escribí al mismo tiempo que Lamemoor. Creo que pensamos de manera similar.

Saludos


----------



## Lamemoor

Metzaka said:


> Escribí al mismo tiempo que Lamemoor. Creo que pensamos de manera similar.
> 
> Saludos


 

Así es.

Saludos
L.


----------



## tmscruggs

I guess I would only tweak the discussion a bit to say that when I've heard the expression used it does not have the connotation of "hiding" of a "skeleton" of anyone.  Rather, it means that the all over there are problems and similar situations.  As in the French "çe la condición humaine" [probably misspelled], which is used in academic/literary English sometimes in the original French.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En otro thread "no offence" puse lo siguiente, que viene a cuento del tema:

 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Luis Felipe Angell, Sofocleto, humorista peruano de primera decía "En  todas partes se cuecen habas, pero en el Perú sólo se cuecen habas".  Genial.


----------



## tmscruggs

Genial de verdad!


----------



## eli-chi

tmscruggs said:


> I guess I would only tweak the discussion a bit to say that when I've heard the expression used it does not have the connotation of "hiding" of a "skeleton" of anyone.  Rather, it means that the all over there are problems and similar situations.


Exactamente así lo entendí siempre.  Y aquí lo que dice la RAE:

*en todas partes cuecen, *o* se cuecen, **~**s.* * 1.     * exprs. U. para significar que cierto inconveniente no es exclusivo del sitio o persona de que se trata.


----------



## Jolasas

It happens in the best of a family


----------

